# WWE.COM: Third Paul Heyman guy rumors



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*CONFIRMED TONIGHT-WWE.COM: Third Paul Heyman guy rumors*



> Might there be another Paul Heyman guy waiting in the wings?
> 
> While CM Punk languishes in self-imposed exile and Brock Lesnar prepares to battle Triple H inside a steel cage, rumors have begun swirling that the mad scientist is looking to expand his ranks, and actively scouting for a third client inside the WWE locker room. The rumors are admittedly just that at this point, but the WWE Superstars and Divas are still abuzz over the possibility of Heyman's ranks increasing by one.
> 
> ...


I know it's a WWE.com article, but they're saying that there are actual "rumors" about this instead of just speculating if there is a possible third guy. Any thoughts on who this might be if this is what they're planning to do? I personally believe someone from NXT like OHNO or Cesaro or Ryback would benefit greatly from this.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope they dont plan on making RVD a heel. Its not going to work.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's going to be Jeff Harvey.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cesaro would be a star with Heyman, without him he is pretty bland.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

it'll be hornswoggle.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's STING


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Miz? :lol Kofi Kingston? :lol

What a joke.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

Mark Henry would be cool.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:hogan


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

What about the Undertaker? Paul Heyman in Bearer's disguise was gold.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Welllll The options I see on the current roster (in alphabetical order.)
Cesaro
Sandow
(Insert any member of the shield)
Miz
Truth

Miz and Truth are kinda long shots, but not impossible.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Allow me to channel my inner Grisham by saying, "It's...Christian."*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Third Heyman guy will obviously be Ambrose.

Heyman even praised him many times.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Please be Kassius Ohno who comes in as a knockout artist like he was in ROH. Paul Heyman can then be his Don King and promote the shit out of him, while Ohno rails off cocky catchphrase after cocky catchphrase.

Just like this but better :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cesaro would be awesome. Kofi would also make sense given his affiliation with Punk, and I feel like they probably wouldn't have put the US title on him and inserted him into a feud with The Shield unless they were planning something interesting for him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Maybe Heyman's gonna recruit THA GREAT BARRETT BARRAGE! :barrett1

Edit: No joke though, I'd mark.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd laugh if it's Ryback


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Me if it's Zach Gowen.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Miz? :lol Kofi Kingston? :lol
> 
> What a joke.


Why not kofi? even though teddy would be better for him...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, getting serious for a moment, I'd want Heyman to be with someone who doesn't work the stick well, but can wrestle. Cesaro is the first guy that pops into my mind. Let Cesaro be the beast we know he can be (like Brock Lesnar-Lite) and just have Heyman cut the promos, with Cesaro maybe throwing in a comment or two every now and then.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> Why not kofi? even though teddy would be better for him...


Because he sucks and should rot in midcard hell forever.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oddly enough I was thinking Kassius Ohno, but I don't think it'll be him. It could be someone from NXT, but I honestly wouldn't mind if they put Cesaro with Heyman.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> Why not kofi?


Perhaps, because he's stupid, stupid?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

One of a kind.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro is the best fit. Other possibilities I'd dig would be a Tyson Kidd or Michael McGillacutty. 


Watch it be Bo Dallas! I'm dead serious given the crap the wwe is shoveling right now.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan-Punk-Brock Lesnar


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

They should have Heyman manage Ryback. I think Ryback could really use a manager.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:


> They should have Heyman manage Ryback. I think Ryback could really use a manager.


Ha, among other things...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

In all seriousness, Antonio would be the best fit and help him bump back up his status. I mean Punk was rocking his shirt all over the place which was mistake number 1. unk2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Johnny Ace would be the perfect manager for The Ryback.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if this will actually lead to anything. I'd always heard on the Observer and Torch shows that the WWE.com staff and the writers operate largely as two separate entities. So these speculative pieces on WWE.com might not end up playing out on TV.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Cesaro


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, just like there was a 4th member of the Shield.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, just like there was a 4th member of the Shield.


still can be. i think ryback is possibly joining sunday


----------



## The Smark One (Jan 27, 2013)

It would be cool to introduce ohno like that. But it would be even better if it was dean ambrose. Then the rest of the shield follows. Book it!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Krispen Wah


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Cesaro could really use the rub of working with Heyman. I'm not all that interested in seeing Paul with anybody else.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

It's Mike Awesome (probably)


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> Bryan Danielson-Punk-Brock Lesnar


fixed for ya


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Rob Van Dam!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

John Cena is the third guy
Cm Punk + Cena(with a beard) + Lesnar =next nwo 
with it all being revealed when cena turns heel to beats undertaker by cheating
one can dream can he?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It could be Ryback, but ya could look through the former ECW members left, even the ones from the last days of it, there are a few still around.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

False hope WWE.com article is false hope but if there had to be one, it'd be either:

Cesaro. Ohno. RVD.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, just like there was a 4th member of the Shield.


That was just an article speculating if there was one or not. This article actually says that there are "rumors" going around. Knowing WWE.com, this will probably mean nothing, but why would they say that there are "rumors" going around if this wasn't leading to something?


----------



## TvirusWrestling (Apr 13, 2013)

It could be The Big Show, yeah it's likely but it would piss me off


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If the reveal isn't for a few more months, maybe Ambrose. Right now would be too soon though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro, Bray Wyatt (maybe not), Rob Van Dam, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

cough john cena cough third guy cough


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> Daniel Bryan-Punk-Brock Lesnar


Submission Specialist, Mouthpiece, Destroyer
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:​


----------



## ryback23 (Dec 18, 2012)

the 3rd member should be hornswoggle


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/classics/paul-heyman-guys

Or RVD


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wade Barrett


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hogan


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Rvd. Wwe badly needs any star power they can get.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

weProtectUs said:


> Hogan


"BUT UNDER WHOSE MANAGEMENT?"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should be Daniel Bryan. Makes sense if he's splitting with Kane soon.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

It's Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

No one WWE.com always does these great theoreticals and nothing ever comes from it hopefully im wrong although if it were up to me it'd pick either corey graves or ambrose


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully this leads to something, the more Heyman, the better, he's one of the main reasons to watch right now. If he got paired with a new guy, we might continue to see him when Punk and Brock are done!

Stick him with any generic heel, with no direction and he'll elevate them rapidly.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Id mark if it was RVD.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It'd be cool if it was RVD, but Heyman never works with babyfaces.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bray Wyatt possibly?

Hopefully it's a new debut, or someone actually interesting that deserves to be along side Paul Heyman like Cesaro.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

Hopefully it is Cesaro or Ohno. If Heyman does take somebody as a third client it is going to be good. I just hope it is someone with the potential to be at the top for a long time and not Ryback or Big Show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm biased but it should be Barrett, Barrett is for hire, he's done a favour for Heyman previously and recently he's not been on RAW (dunno if he's been on smackdown). Having a title holder under Heyman would do wonders for the belt as well.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> It's going to be Jeff Harvey.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and he is gonna turn heel again.


----------



## SecondCitySaviour (Jul 24, 2012)

What would the point be revealing another "Paul heyman guy" if they are not going form a stable. Example a good storyline would be leading up to survivor series with Paul heyman guys v vince's guys.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's going to be ANTONIO CESARO

It has to be right?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if this did happen I'd hope for Cesaro, who would benefit the most of anybody on the main roster. Ohno coming up from NXT could work, though I reckon if that happened we'd be likely to see a KOW reunion. Could be a fair few people either from the Indies (previously ofc), which makes sense, from NXT or even a guy on the main roster WWE want to push and reckon would get over under Heyman.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I was just thinking that with Cesaro losing the US title and his current form coupled with Punks support, especially at Wrestlemania, it seems a likely choice.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Tensai or Matt Morgan

....or Big Show.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Pikesburgh said:


> Mark Henry would be cool.


mmm, Paul Heyman could make Mark look like a unbeatable machine.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

Drew McIntyre.

*biased*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ryback could benefit hugely with Heyman by his side.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I would very much like Heyman to become a GM or something to that affect in the near future (take out McMahon and HHH at the upcoming 2 PPV's Lesnar is confirmed to be wrestling in), establish a bit of a faction with Punk, Lesnar, Big Show (Paul Heyman called him a Heyman guy in an article he wrote for WWE.com) and maybe a few others.

Don't know much about Corey Graves, but hear good things from the forum every now and again.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cesaro would benefit most, could be awesome.


----------



## hornmeister (Oct 28, 2009)

Can't see it being Graves, he's too similar in appearance to punk and I hope they carry on the Family Gimmick with Ray Wyatt. How about Adrian Neville? That would add a high flyer to the stable.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cesaro or Barrett, they need something to save their careers. (Especially Barrett)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

It would make sense to have Barrett, he's a businessman, he's said he's out to get what he can, kind of sums Heyman up. Imagine if he did sign up with Heyman but due to their history he ended up turning face while feuding with Punk.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm thinking its a guy with a connection to Heyman.

Cue the return of THE WHOLE FUCKIN SHOW!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

A 3rd Heyman guy would be sweet!

Rebuild The Dangeous Alliance!


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

It's going to be the ryback


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's sting!!!!!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Heel Kingston after dropping the US title to Ambrose could be interesting


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Why stop at 1 have Paul manage a tag team Kings of Wrestling :mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NO! NO! NO! (May 15, 2013)

I would not read much into this. Usually stuff posted on wwe.com is just to get the audience talking and, in this case, maybe to get those extra couple of buy rates for Extreme Rules in the case that a new client of Paul Heyman intervenes in Lesnar vs Triple H. 

However, I do agree that Cesaro would be a good choice. People can talk about how good he is but the fact is that at the moment, he is just flat out boring. His style is impressive and his matches can be entertaining, but WWE gives us no reason to care about them (I don't want to see Cesaro vs Orton for no apparent reason a few times a month for example). Maybe pairing Cesaro with Heyman would finally give Cesaro a chance to develop as a chatacter and become interesting. Plus, being associated with guys like Punk (whom has publicaly demonstrated his support for Cesaro) and Lesnar can only benefit him!


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fact said:


> It's going to be the ryback


Oh sweet Jesus I hope not.

Goldberg Mk2 : 'Hyback Rulez'


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Make everyone think it's just one member, then SWERVE... It'll be The Shield.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

heel RVD so Cena can get his win back from 2006


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Would make no sense but what about Christian? 

A younger star would benefit more though


----------



## KimmyLaw (May 14, 2013)

RVD would be cool


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It would be cool if there was a third Heyman guy, and it turned out to be RVD. The history is there and everything. The only problem would be that RVD would have to be a heel and if he returns, he's most likely be a face. That could be fixed, though. 

I like the other choices in the this thread, it would be awesome if it wasn't just one guy, and it was revealed the Shield are aligned with Heyman. Ryback is a good possibility, but I don't know. 

This article is probably just to garner more attention for Extreme Rules, and probably nothing will come of it. Still, the idea of adding a third Heyman guy would be cool.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brodus clay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

RVD would be fine, but I'd rather it be a new guy who can benefit a lot more from Heyman, plus someone we've never seen with Heyman before so it would be fresh.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> RVD would be fine, but I'd rather it be a new guy who can benefit a lot more from Heyman, plus someone we've never seen with Heyman before so it would be fresh.


That would be the better way to go. Someone from NXT maybe. It would be a good to debut whoever it is by having him aligned with Heyman, and being a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Its kofi kingston, when he gets revealed hes gonna cut off his dreads and keep his beard. He gonna have this wesley snipes "blade" thing goin.. sike i dont know


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Kassius Ohno, surely? And what a fine thing it would be too.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Should be Cesaro in my opinion, maybe Kassius Ohno as well.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I would want it to be an up and coming star, not someone we already know and has already been established for more than 5 years. someone from NXT would be a good idea.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

WWE are just keeping Heyman employed so he doesn't go to TNA.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Kofi Kingston i sthe only fit to be paired with Heyman that can actually work as a pair


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RVD wouldn't work given Punk's straight edge persona.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Another person I think it could be is RVD his contract with TNA has ended, back in ECW Paul Heyman loved him and supported him when he won the WWE title off John Cena so this really could be a possiblity of RVD returning and being the third Paul Heyman guy. My god I would fucking mark out if he returned


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shifte said:


> Drew McIntyre.
> 
> *biased*


Ahh yes! My favorite wrestler since Edge retired.. giturdun!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

It should be :vince

Swerve of legend.

:russo


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RVD


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Nothing will come of this.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its RVD!!!!!! and hes coming back for Cena's title RVD will take back what was his and this time he will have a long title reign. I watched this clip before my god that moment he won the WWE title at ECW one night stand was awesome

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIppdCYCc8E


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler would make a lot of sense. He's also out of action so his return would be even bigger with that announcement. Then you have AJ and Big E question why he invited Heyman on board leading to a split in the trio. Storyline writes itself.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

It is obviously Michael McGuilicutty


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Eh. I’m in the minority but Antonio Cesaro doesn’t deserve to be in the same room with Paul Heyman at this point. He is good enough by himself if his booking was actually leveled good. Dean Ambrose is a great option and if this rumor is true, I hope that it’s him being revealed as the 3rd guy. 

LOL @ responses like midcard Ziggler and the untalented Ryback.


----------



## BTEILNLAE (Jul 31, 2007)

John Cena...wishful thinking...


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

you mean the same way they've been planting rumours about a 4th shield member?pff its just wwe looking for more attention in their storylines they know people eat this sort of media up thats a no brainer but the end result is nothing may come from it the talk and attention is all they want and thats what they are clearly getting


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm liking this, reminds me of the heenan family.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If it were to happen, I would hope it is someone who could use Heyman's qualities to really launch a career. Antonio Cesaro as I've said before is a perfect candidate seeing as his major strengths are in the ring but not so much on the mic (remind you of anyone else Heyman managed?).

If not Cesaro, maybe a guy like Cody Rhodes who's stuck in a monstrous rut atm. Great in the ring (as he has shown recently) and can be great on the mic with the right material, it'd help him a lot (especially as Rhodes excels with semi-psychotic gimmicks, an attitude Heyman would help convey perfectly).

Maybe WWE could go for a heel turn. Best choice for that would be Kofi Kingston. It would be a new challenge for him, not to mention the fact him losing the US title to Ambrose (should it happen) would provide perfect motivation. However, it would be a big risk.

Or who knows? Maybe WWE are actually planning a storyline to put in an NXT star. Ignore Bray Wyatt. As much as he deserves to come up he needs to be introduced individually with his gimmick. But maybe Kassius Ohno? Could work, but probably only if Cesaro were brought in and Kings of Wrestling reformed.

I may have repeated myself here but oh well. I think this one breaks it down a bit better


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rhodes Scholars, RVD, or the Shield.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Eh. I’m in the minority but Antonio Cesaro doesn’t deserve to be in the same room with Paul Heyman at this point. He is good enough by himself if his booking was actually leveled good. Dean Ambrose is a great option and if this rumor is true, I hope that it’s him being revealed as the 3rd guy.
> 
> LOL @ responses like midcard Ziggler and the untalented Ryback.


I agree with most of what you said and great to see you posting. I haven't seen much of you in awhile now which is a shame. What do you think about Kassius Ohno being the Third member as a way of debuting and Heyman being sort of a boxing promoter ala Don King for him. Ohno has been saying on his official wwe facebook fanpage that he's looking into adding some of his old exciting moveset back into his matches once he hits the main roster, and making a return back to that Young Knockout Kid gimmick!


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I agree with most of what you said and great to see you posting. I haven't seen much of you in awhile now which is a shame. What do you think about Kassius Ohno being the Third member as a way of debuting and Heyman being sort of a boxing promoter ala Don King for him. Ohno has been saying on his official wwe facebook fanpage that he's looking into adding some of his old exciting moveset back into his matches once he hits the main roster, and making a return back to that Young Knockout Kid gimmick!


Have him feud with Shamus or have them go back and forth knocking out superstars and finish with a last man standing match. And Heyman working ala Don King and give Ohno some arm candy like Emma.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd love for Ohno to debut alongside Heyman.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

The only ones that would fit

Rey Mysterio

Kofi Kingston

R-Truth

Having a Manager is mostly only good to start out your career but shortly, you stop needing them, these 3 are the only ones that I can see working if paired with Heyman.

Heyman does not wrestle, he cannot win your matches for you, only there to teach and guide you.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

chrisburr said:


> The only ones that would fit
> 
> Rey Mysterio
> 
> ...


You mean like Punk and Lesnar ?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Corey Graves or Kassius Ohno with Paul Heyman would be something to look forward. Or even Cesaro because he really needs a manager because he can't talk.


----------



## msplash9 (Nov 7, 2008)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Have him feud with Shamus or have them go back and forth knocking out superstars and finish with a last man standing match. And Heyman working ala Don King and give Ohno some arm candy like Emma.


Who is that wrestler in your sig?


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

its clearly codeys mustache


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, the body image with the question mark kind looks like Cody Rhodes wearing his t-shirt. But I'm thinking maybe Orton.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Fact said:


> You mean like Punk and Lesnar ?


It was good for Lesnar to debut with him and Redebut with him

but he needed and needs to drop heyman after a while as he won more on his own

Punk NEVER needed him, Punk was already established and was on a hot streak, having Heyman and turning in the process ruined his run.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

msplash9 said:


> Who is that wrestler in your sig?


Brian Cage & Adam Cole, from PWG All Star Weekend 9. The Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. Future Shock. Cage is kicking Cole in the face.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

It might not be a guy it could be a girl - Paige :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority, but I'd quite like to see a guy like Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes with Heyman, someone who's been around for a while but has gotten stuck in that dead end midcard slot for years, could help them progress and reach their potential. Maybe even Kofi if he were to turn heel.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> WWE are just keeping Heyman employed so he doesn't go to TNA.


He would want complete creative control and minority ownership in the company. He wouldn't be going to TNA regardless if he was in WWE or not.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Paul Heyman is currently representing two absolute giants in the ring. 

CM Punk is an expert on the mic and I'd say he eclipses even Heyman's mic skills. Heyman sides with Punk to show everyone that Punk is worth it.

Brock Lesnar, on the other hand, is not not only impressive physically and in the ring but also has something a lot of wrestlers can't get - mainstream credibility. Heyman is his mouth piece because monsters like Lesnar don't quote Shakespeare. They destroy.

So Punk and Brock are at different ends of a spectrum. *Extremes*, if you will. 
For Heyman to choose a wrestler who in the middle of that spectrum, like a wrestler who was sort-of-good-on-the-mic or sort-of-a-monster, would not fit with his previous choices.

Heyman will pick someone who is *Extreme*

Who do we know who's extreme?

(this is my first post on this forum, long time wrestling fan, finally have time to contribute online, so hi!)


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Jimshine said:


> Paul Heyman is currently representing two absolute giants in the ring.
> 
> CM Punk is an expert on the mic and I'd say he eclipses even Heyman's mic skills. Heyman sides with Punk to show everyone that Punk is worth it.
> 
> ...


The person that makes sense with the "EXTREME" angle is RVD with the current state of guys available. Now Heyman manages a ton of guys but debuting someone from NXT will fall flat as fuck. Most casuals will think who the fuck is this guy if its Wyatt, Ohno, Graves or anyone from development. Think of anyone still going from ECW and think who will make a big entrance RVD is the guy. I cant see it being Rhyno as he is really the only full time guy left with any name recognition. It could Benjamen but hes not really "extreme" and im not sure if Heyman is his manager.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Please be Kassius Ohno who comes in as a knockout artist like he was in ROH. Paul Heyman can then be his Don King and promote the shit out of him, while Ohno rails off cocky catchphrase after cocky catchphrase.
> 
> Just like this but better :mark:


I agree I want it to be Ohno, unless they have plans to put Ohno with Cesero for a tag team.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Van Dam would be excellent, but I suspect that if he came to WWE he would simply be there to put over talent like he has been in TNA of late, kinda like Jericho's role. 

I don't think RVD fits the bill, and if I'd have said anyone from TNA it would have been Cheff Hoardy but he just signed a new contract apparently.

My guess is, that if it's going to be anyone, it'll be The Shield. All three. 
I see Heyman V.S Vince on the cards and The Shield will be the catalyst.
It's gonna be five on five

Lesnar, Punk
The Shield
V.S
Super Cena and friends

Mark my words


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Miz? :lol Kofi Kingston? :lol
> 
> What a joke.


Hahaha isnt it !!!!


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

BAUTISTA


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please not RVD, dude is old and can't wrestle anymore


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Mark Henry


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Hmm what if it's Matt Hardy?I could see it happening and the dude was solid as a heel much better then heel RVD who is only good as a face.I would personally like Tyson Kidd to be the one to join.Punk has put him over in a promo already and he could stay he joined to show his appreciation for Punk.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

I would want it to be Ryback, Ryback and Heyman would be perfect together in fact they would be able to do great things together and just think of what he could do for Ryback's career, I mean look at what he did for Brock Lesnar and what he has done for Punk


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Terry Gyimah said:


> I would want it to be Ryback, Ryback and Heyman would be perfect together in fact they would be able to do great things together and just think of what he could do for Ryback's career, I mean look at what he did for Brock Lesnar and what he has done for Punk


Ryback would make no sense given the history with him, Punk, Heyman, Maddox and The Shield. Also James Mitchel > Paul Heyman for a manager for Ryback. I don't think Ryback and Lesnar should be in the same stable as their aura and personas are to similar. James could try and play up that Ryback has a dark hunger feeding his strength and drive and it would work over Heyman going well we screwed this guy over countless times but he signed with me and now looks like a total geek.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Terry Gyimah said:


> I would want it to be Ryback, Ryback and Heyman would be perfect together in fact they would be able to do great things together and just think of what he could do for Ryback's career, I mean look at what he did for Brock Lesnar and what he has done for Punk


Or instead I would want it to be Mark Henry, Heyman would be able to do a lot for Henry's career


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Or instead I would want it to be Mark Henry, Heyman would be able to do a lot for Henry's career


Henry is doing fine, Heyman wont further his career he is easily top 5 HEEL in the company. This spot would better serve a new talent or someone who has been away for a while like Bourne, Ohno, Wyatt or RVD (god i hope not RVD, I would rather have Rhyno back). Guys who are great in ring but need that extra push. People seem to forget how great RVD was as a cocky hot shit heel with Sabu and Bill as manager. But he is washed up, unmotivated, and probably still on Vince's shit list. I personally think the best angle would be to introduce Ohno and Heyman being his Don King and maybe leading up to Heyman crossing punk, and getting an Ohno vs Punk feud.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Henry is doing fine, Heyman wont further his career he is easily top 5 HEEL in the company. This spot would better serve a new talent or someone who has been away for a while like Bourne, Ohno, Wyatt or RVD (god i hope not RVD, I would rather have Rhyno back). Guys who are great in ring but need that extra push. People seem to forget how great RVD was as a cocky hot shit heel with Sabu and Bill as manager. But he is washed up, unmotivated, and probably still on Vince's shit list. I personally think the best angle would be to introduce Ohno and Heyman being his Don King and maybe leading up to Heyman crossing punk, and getting an Ohno vs Punk feud.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Great minds think alike my friend. I love everything about that suggestion!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's the way I see it. It's obvious WWE is putting gold on SHIELD. Tag Titles, and the US titles will likely fall in their grasps. But nobody is ready to carry the WWE title. Enter Randy Orton. He's too great a superstar to be stale for as long as he has. Make him the next member of the SHIELD, and have him win the WWE title from Cena. I think it's been long enough that a Cena vs Heel Orton feud could be good again. 

I said a while back that the the WWE should do a storyline where the SHIELD takes over the WWE, wins the gold and is essentially running the show.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Here's the way I see it. It's obvious WWE is putting gold on SHIELD. Tag Titles, and the US titles will likely fall in their grasps. But nobody is ready to carry the WWE title. Enter Randy Orton. He's too great a superstar to be stale for as long as he has. Make him the next member of the SHIELD, and have him win the WWE title from Cena. I think it's been long enough that a Cena vs Heel Orton feud could be good again.
> 
> I said a while back that the the WWE should do a storyline where the SHIELD takes over the WWE, wins the gold and is essentially running the show.


As much as Orton makes sense he is to much of a liability. He has 2 strikes from the wellness policy and doesn't seem all there mentally. No one said it has to be a WWE title contender and why would it with Punk still being managed by Heyman. A young up and comer makes sense to build a new star and set up Heyman crossing Punk getting you whoever is brought up vs Punk and then Lesnar vs Punk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Reunite the Kings of Wrestling, or not interested.


----------



## kontol (Aug 25, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Here's the way I see it. It's obvious WWE is putting gold on SHIELD. Tag Titles, and the US titles will likely fall in their grasps. But nobody is ready to carry the WWE title. Enter Randy Orton. He's too great a superstar to be stale for as long as he has. Make him the next member of the SHIELD, and have him win the WWE title from Cena. I think it's been long enough that a Cena vs Heel Orton feud could be good again.
> 
> I said a while back that the the WWE should do a storyline where the SHIELD takes over the WWE, wins the gold and is essentially running the show.


aces and eights all over again pls no


----------



## torturedsoulv1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Put Cesaro with Heyman. Mic skills is the only area Cesaro is lacking.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

kontol said:


> aces and eights all over again pls no


This. However, if WWE did attempt this angle they'd pull it off better than TNA. I love TNA but they've really blown A&8's. TNA have the big ideas but don't have WWE's flawless execution.

Back to topic, no, no, not Cesaro, Henry or Ryback. These are senseless choices. Cesaro just needs practice, as does Ryback (who's getting there, bit by bit) and Henry is a breath of fresh air on the mic, his humourless delivery and seriousness make him stand out in an era of attention seekers looking for pops.

They're all cracking on. If it's The Shield, I'll pat myself on the back.
If it's Big Show, I'll throw my TV out of the window and Fandango-leg-drop it from three floors up.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Daniel bryan as the tagteam must be splitting up soon surely. Would be something to put bryan into immediately


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ambrose plz.


----------



## BookerT&theMCMGs (Jul 31, 2012)

Now here is secondary question. If Heyman chooses his 3rd guy, does he appear from under the ring Sunday to help Brock win?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe the third guy will be reveal this Sunday at Extreme Rules


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Maybe the third guy will be reveal this Sunday at Extreme Rules


Didn't Heyman tweet something about this not to long ago?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

if heyman becomes paiges manager it would be really good for the divas section, kaitylin and Aj have talent adding paige n heyman wwe could really bring back the divas section to life


----------



## Toford123 (May 18, 2013)

No way is Heyman going to manage a diva, the divas don't even feature on television most weeks which is a sign of how much faith the WWE has on the division as well as how they see it and so to put the best manager in the company on a diva would make no sense


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I need to stop reading the title of this thread as "Paul Heyman gay rumours". 

The provoked mental images are upsetting.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

The Man in Black said:


> I need to stop reading the title of this thread as "Paul Heyman gay rumours".
> 
> The provoked mental images are upsetting.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

RVD surely?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy Orton.

Possibly Ryvback since he is shit at cutting promos.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAj02BEAmfQ


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

If it does happen it needs to be somebody NEW. Freak these old guys coming back and hoggin the spotlight for people who will be after they are long gone. It's time for them to think about the future.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The third guy is this guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNgxyL5zEAk


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm thinking either *Chris Jericho* (he was an ECW guy originally, so that gives him standing), *RVD* (another former ECW guy), *Wade Barrett* (we all saw Heyman try to recruit him the other day), *Fandango* (the silhouette of the third man resembles Fandango's body and build), *Richie Steamboat* (this would bring a legacy into Heyman's stable), *Alex Riley* (he has the in-ring ability, mic ability, the build and look, and was a former heel), or it could be my darkhorse pick: *Zack Ryder* (the silhouette of the third man resembles Ryder's body and build, plus Ryder was a heel in the watered down ECW, and plus, he could claim sour grapes against Cena for trying to steal Eve from him last year, not trying to rescue him when Kane chokeslammed him through the stage back in January 2012 at the Raw in Phoenix). There's alot of good options here and good storylines to make it work.


----------



## Toford123 (May 18, 2013)

Is there anything behind these RVD rumours or are people just assuming he's coming to WWE sooner or later as he's no longer with TNA?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Toford123 said:


> Is there anything behind these RVD rumours or are people just assuming he's coming to WWE sooner or later as he's no longer with TNA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Right now RVD is a free agent and stated he won't go to the Indy's. Theirs a good chance he could go back. Their are just a few things though that might get in tge way. 1. Wellness policy and having been stripped of the WWE title. 2. Being on the road RVD stated he doesn't like the schedule. 3. RVD thinking he's worth more then he really is, and 4. He's washed up, unmotivated, and lost his speed where his style is so reliant on quickness. I think an NXT call up is best for the situation.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

The Canadian Rage Christian Cage.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toford123 said:


> Is there anything behind these RVD rumours or are people just assuming he's coming to WWE sooner or later as he's no longer with TNA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


RVD is a free agent his contract with TNA ended last year he can return to WWE if he wants. My god I hope tonoght on Raw is the night he returns


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## CM_Drunk (Feb 19, 2013)

This is the perfect opportunity for antonio cesaro. he can now credibly change his character for the better, im hoping some rich elitist gimmick. with the perfect mouthpiece in heyman, along with his obvious greatness he could see the wwe title within a year. i hope they reveal cesaro as the third guy.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

"#BreakingNews ... @WWE #RAW A New #PaulHeymanGuy? @BrockLesnar @CMPunk"


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> "#BreakingNews ... @WWE #RAW A New #PaulHeymanGuy? @BrockLesnar @CMPunk"


You shitting me?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ http://ringsidenews.com/article/9655/paul-heyman-teasing-new-client-for-tonight-039-s-raw/


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

be awesome if it was Batista


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

All of you having high expectations, will be taken to ground when you know its morrison


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Paul Heyman said before that he's a former WWE star, i think he deleted the tweet.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> ^ http://ringsidenews.com/article/9655/paul-heyman-teasing-new-client-for-tonight-039-s-raw/


Fuck! Now i need to tune in to raw...


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll just pretend that it is Kurt Angle and we can have more Brock/Angle segments. 

GOLD


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably end up being the fucking Big Show...

There is no way the WWE can hype me into watching their shows live anymore...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

RVD!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

stone cold.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

They could really make things interesting if the shield is represented by heyman


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm thinking it will be the big show. but then again what is it with all these batista rumors ? if it was RVD i'd turn my tv off. only my opinion but i don't like him. his no punk or lesnar


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Brooklyn Brawler‏@brawlerreal 1m
#BackstageScoop Huge buzz backstage as to the new @HeymanHustle Guy @WWE #RAW


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG the person will be revealed tonight


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

It'll be Big Show. fpalm

They have ECW history so it's obvious :kenny


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I will die if it was Big Show.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe RVD? Just a guess......Big guess..


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt heyman will associate this kind of buzz to someone the likes of Paul Wight


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

it's not gonna be Big Show, I hope it's an NXT guy


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Really fucking hope its Ohno. It just makes so much sence

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S RVD!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Paul said he will bring extreme to WWE, so that guy was in ECW.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rvdrvdrvdrvdrvdrvdrvdrvd


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Clobberin' said:


> Fuck! Now i need to tune in to raw...


:clap

Congratulations you have proven exactly why WWE will always treat us like gullible sheep. They teased this before ER so we would all watch, and now they are teasing it again so we will all watch Raw.

Nothing will happen.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if it ccould be RVD, does TNA have a 90 day no compete clause like WWE or not


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

RVD RVD


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> Paul said he will bring extreme to WWE, so that guy was in ECW.


So... it has to be RVD... him and Morrison are the only guys that make sense...

And puting Morrison in the same league as Punk and Lesnar is just retarded.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Just can't see where RVD would fit in, WWE title feud? WHC Feud? Ic title feud? Nothing really makes sense.

My money's on Graves.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

It's obviously RVD. Recently left TNA, rumoured to have signed a 2 year contract with WWE, former Paul Heyman guy, Heyman said he's 'extreme' and a former WWE superstar, and people have said there's a lot of buzz backstage about this guy. All that points to one man... RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

RVD IC Champ
Lesnar WHC
Punk WWE Champ 
vs. 
Shield (U.S. and TT Champs.) 


BOOK IT FOR ALL THE WWE GOLD!!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see the crash forum, WHEN RVD returns.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt it's RVD. Surely he'd have to come back as a face, right?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I thought RVD didn't want to work with WWE because of their marijuana testing? That's one of the reasons he left. Seems strange he'd suddenly change his mind unless they told him they'd just overlook it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Refuse to believe it's RVD returning. It'd be epic, but it's not going to happen. It'll just be yet another massive disappointment.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

Deptford said:


> RVD IC Champ
> Lesnar WHC
> Punk WWE Champ
> vs.
> ...


If The Ascension and the Wyatt Family debut anytime soon, there could be stable wars like the AE! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Possible spolier rumors of former ECW Champion is backstage on RAW 

http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope it's either Cesaro or Ohno, it would be such a great way to build new stars. RVD returning would be cool however, but like I've said before, RVD + Wellness Policy = No way, no how.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Possible spolier rumors of former ECW Champion is backstage on RAW
> 
> http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png



:mark:

EPIC, thats exactly what the WWE Universe wants


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Quiet! Stop spreading rumors. It could ruin the Whole F'n Show." Fantastic comment on one of their Facebook posts regarding the "Breaking news." It made me laugh a lot more than it should have.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Christian?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Please please please please let it be Bray Wyatt.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

At least they didn't tip us that the third Heyman client is "One of a kind". However ... ROB VAN DAM


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

wait... did somebody think of Batista ?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Possible spolier rumors of former ECW Champion is backstage on RAW
> 
> http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png


Always liked Zeke for some reason, but for this storyline....Fuck no!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I swear to fucking god if it is Ezekiel Jackson ill kill a stray cat.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd mark out for Hornswoggle.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> I'd mark out for Hornswoggle.


I believe you're looking for the unpopular opinions thread


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm going to make a bold prediction and say it's going to be Zack Ryder with a new gimmick.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I so hope it's Barrett.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> Private #Heyman Locker Room Tonight! @WWE #RAW


https://twitter.com/HeymanHustle/status/336612428412497920








looks like a big t-shirt .


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Apparently some radio show has confirmed it will be RVD:



> *According to a report just now on Tampa Bay Radio Station 102.5, The Bone, Rob Van Dam is set to return to the WWE on Raw tonight. The Cowhead show, a regular afternoon show on this station, broke the news.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

From Josh Mathews' twitter account:


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> https://twitter.com/HeymanHustle/status/336612428412497920
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Show... aah what a surprise never saw that one coming like ever, well done WWE clap..clap..clap!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD, unmotivated, back in WWE and they're hyping it up as a major deal.

WWE are grasping at straws.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's probably going to be someone who sucks on the mic and needs Heyman to do the talking.

I'm guessing Ezekiel Jackson or Mason Ryan.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/PJe5p



> PAUL HEYMAN-WWE UPDATE
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-05-20 18:29:55
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

RiZE said:


> From Josh Matthews twitter account:


Looks like Miz? Certainly not any ECW champion I am familiar with?



The Cowboy!! said:


> Big Show... aah what a surprise never saw that one coming like ever, well done WWE clap..clap..clap!


How the fuck does that imply Big Show. The Shirt is nowhere near that large.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Looks like Miz? Certainly not any ECW champion I am familiar with?
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck does that imply Big Show. The Shirt is nowhere near that large.


Wishful thinking, I suppose...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

so isit RVD??


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's batista


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Chances are its Ezekiel Jackson

Even higher chances are it's the Big Show and WWE is just going to dick fuck us tonight. They always do...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

IT BE STING


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

It's Simon Dean!


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

RiZE said:


> From Josh Mathews' twitter account:


I still think it will be RVD, but that looks a bit like Christian...


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

SHELTON BENJAMIN.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Look at the guy. It's Zack Ryder.

WOO WOO WOO, you know it.

:HHH2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was excited for RAW but now I'm PUMPED. I hope they unveil this tonight. :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

RiZE said:


> From Josh Mathews' twitter account:



That hair... it's Chris Benoit!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

A heel RVD? I can only hope. :mark:


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait...thats not John Morrison with a haircut is it?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Minder Jahal said:


> I still think it will be RVD, but that looks a bit like Christian...


It looks absolutely nothing like Christian in the fucking slightest.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

is that pic not matt striker? he posted this with the pic josh did Think I lost him. Back to my investigation

before that he was trying to lose striker so he can get info thats what he was saying


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> It looks absolutely nothing like Christian in the fucking slightest.


Calm down lad. He's the only recent ECW champion I can think of that had short hair.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RVD?










No thanks Jeff.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RVD trending worldwide on Twitter.
That's what Vince wanted .


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> is that pic not matt striker? he posted this with the pic josh did Think I lost him. Back to my investigation
> 
> before that he was trying to lose striker so he can get info thats what he was saying


Yep, looks like Striker to me.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Minder Jahal said:


> Calm down lad. He's the only recent ECW champion I can think of that had short hair.


if only we lived in a world where we could implement sharpened metal blades to alter the appearance of our hair...


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty excited to see who it's going to end up being. Have some guys who I'd like to see it be, but not going to get my hopes up. I sure wouldn't be angry if Rob Van Dam returned, although I find it hard to see how RVD could be under contract to WWE these days with how strict they seem to be on the weed thing. I am sure some will see that as a silly reason, but I think that could be a problem. Christian would be fantastic, a dream scenario if there ever was one, but WWE clearly does not care for Christian, so I don't see that happening at all.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

RVD trending.

pleaseeee be true


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like the miz too me hahaha


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Scott Steiner?


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

RVD is boring, never liked him, and it isn't even a little interesting if he returns. How about a new guy?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I do not want RVD. Guy is lazy as fuck now, his last TNA stint was horrific.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RVD Returning on Tonight's Raw Episode according to http://ringsidenews.com.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck. That probably is Striker. Sorry about that.

Some guys actually want to see RVD? I'm assuming you never watched em in TNA?


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

I got to be honest. While I said in my previous post that I wouldn't mind RVD returning, I thought about it a bit more and I think would end up being disappointed if RVD ends up being the "3rd Paul Heyman Guy". We've seen the Heyman/RVD combo before.

Lesnar/Heyman I don't mind because Lesnar needs the mouthpiece. Punk/Heyman is great and it was fresh when it started. If there's going to be another "Paul Heyman Guy", I'd like to see it be someone new and interesting. Not a repeat of the past.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the idea of RVD cutting his hair.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its RVD!!!!!!!!

RVD is trending on twitter right now


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Hawksea said:


> I like the idea of RVD cutting his hair.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

RVD :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

RVD

RVD

RVD


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

IF it is RVD who exactly he going to feud with in his return?


----------



## Toford123 (May 18, 2013)

Well if it isn't RVD then everyone will be disappointed now because people clearly want to see him (trending worldwide on twitter)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please shut up guys, we didn't see a major return since 2012.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Toford123 said:


> Well if it isn't RVD then everyone will be disappointed now because people clearly want to see him (trending worldwide on twitter)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Most of the tweets were negative though from what I saw?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> MichaelCole
> Rumors flying backstage at #RAW that @HeymanHustle is about to add client number 3! Who will it be. Heyman is here!
> 
> JustinRoberts
> ...


-


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im gonna fucking mark out if RVD returns tonight on Raw :mark: this guy could totally help the company and have awesome matches with the new talent


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it may the Shield. They're all holding gold now, and suddenly Heyman announces he's gonna reveal a third client. Doubt that's a coincidence.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im gonna fucking mark out if RVD returns tonight on Raw :mark: this guy could totally help the company and have awesome matches with the new talent


He had like 2 good matches during his TNA run, I'm not expecting anything else here.

Meh I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but I'd rather it be somebody else.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

You can tell most of this people do not watch TNA they REALLY want RVD back? Thank god he done with TNA maybe in the WWE he won't do what he did in TNA..


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

RVD, Punk and Lesnar in a stable?

Whoever it is, is definitely getting a HUGE push.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Guy's it's clearly Cena with DAT HEEL TURN!! :cena5 :cornette


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

RVD return would be pretty interesting


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuck RVD. Piece of shit.
Someone who didn't smoke away their career would be better.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

It's Bobby Lashley that son of a bitch..


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Im telling you. It's the fucking Big Show. You heard it here first..


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Guy's it's clearly Cena with DAT HEEL TURN!! :cena5 :cornette


Well didn't WWE list him as one of the most extreme wrestlers? Heyman did say something about his new client being extreme.



SpeedStick said:


> You can tell most of this people do not watch TNA they REALLY want RVD back? Thank god he done with TNA maybe in the WWE he won't do what he did in TNA..


Yeah his TNA run was pretty lackluster. Hoping if he does return he takes it seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People getting excited over a RVD return.








Have some self respect, people.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

So its down to RVD, Christian, John Morrison, Matt Striker and Big Show?

I doubt its Striker. He has pics of his penis leaked online at the moment. Not very PG.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

People want RVD back? really?


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll take a shot in the dark and say Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD was a Paul Heyman guy in ECW remember Paul Heyman backed RVD all the way even when he won the WWE title off John Cena its RVD guys get ready for his return tonight on Raw


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuck the RVD raisin balls


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it's Jeff Hardy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD was a Paul Heyman guy in ECW remember Paul Heyman backed RVD all the way even when he won the WWE title off John Cena its RVD guys get ready for his return tonight on Raw


Woah it makes total sense now.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> So its down to RVD, *Christian*, John Morrison, Matt Striker and Big Show?


Didn't even think of him, he was in ECW, is due to return and him and edge were heavily featured in ladder matches...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

brandiexoxo said:


> So its down to RVD, Christian, John Morrison, Matt Striker and Big Show?
> 
> I doubt its Striker. He has pics of his penis leaked online at the moment. Not very PG.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Those coke can pics have been on the Internet for years now.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD was a Paul Heyman guy in ECW remember Paul Heyman backed RVD all the way even when he won the WWE title off John Cena its RVD guys get ready for his return tonight on Raw


Everyone in ECW was a Paul Heyman guy you fucking retard that was the whole fucking point.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Everyone in ECW was a Paul Heyman guy you fucking retard that was the whole fucking point.


And RVD was the whole fucking show

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Dont get too excieted guys. The 3rd guy will most likely be Ryback.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its RVD just you watch and you all will be marking out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

If it is Matt Striker like somebody suggested, I would kill myself.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its RVD just you watch and you all will be marking out


Not me, i watched TNA if that who RVD is now... no thank you dixie can keep him


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its RVD just you watch and you all will be marking out


Yup, marking out for a 42 year old, slow, unmotivated worker here xo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, it's indeed RVD.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD has trended twitter again right now he is defintely returning tonight on Raw


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Last I checked didn't Heyman screw RVD out of the ECW title and feuded with him with Big Show at his side, the last time both were in the company?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its RVD just you watch and you all will be marking out


It's Kelly Kelly.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Those coke can pics have been on the Internet for years now.


These are legit the most disgusting thing I've seen. -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

RVD returning would just be a temporary fix. WWE needs to develop young talent. Yes it will be exciting if he's back, but the dude is 42 years old, he probably won't even be pushed properly because most of the casuals won't know who he is, and if he's with Heyman he will be a heel, so he will eventually get buried by Cena. RVD-mania will fade just like Tebowmania.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stad said:


> It's Kelly Kelly.


That could be possible since she was an ECW original but I really think its RVD


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh god, I can't wait.

Imagine, Triple H is about to Pedigree Heyman, no Lesnar in sight. Then his music hits.

It could only mean one guy.

One man.

One monster.

















:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see that innovative Slow Mo Rolling Thunder he does. :lol

I love RVD though so it wouldn't hurt my feelings, when I like guys I can watch them even when they've become a broken down shell, or in his case broken down "stone" of his former self.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Stad said:


> It's Kelly Kelly.


Still better than RVD


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We're live :mark:


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hypno said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm RVD perhaps?


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Lashley, RVD, Christian, MVP in that order.

Oops I forgot about Johnny Nitro.. I mean Morrison.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's confirmed now.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> It's confirmed now.


Link??


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wyatt please


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Raw is live right now and RVD is still trending on twitter


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Link??


On Raw, they've confirmed that he will reveal who the third client is tonight.


----------



## crackermatt (May 20, 2013)

Imagine if it's Fandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaango haha I'd laugh. Paul Heyman could be replace the blonde girl dancer. Seriosuly though I hope it's not RVD, way past his prime! I'd like Cesaro or Bryan.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How does RVD pro-pot character get along with Straight edge CM Punk as Heyman clients?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The silhouette looks like Cesaro. If he's going to manage any current guys, the only people that would really make sense would be Cesaro, Ryback, or Orton. Cesaro needs Heyman the most, so I think he'd be a solid choice.

It may just be some new guy coming in though.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I predict Christian.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

What about Evan Bourne?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Since this is the WWE and they don't do cool things expect the worst.

The Bad Option: The Great Kahli!

The Cool Option: Heel Cena


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD has trended twitter loads tonight its got to be him


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hope its not rvd, and someone more interesting, but tghere really isn't anybody else.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

We'll probably get to vote for third client on the WWE app.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Im guessing Christian if logic has anything to do with it. RVD, Evan Bourne, Jeff Hardy, Ryback. ALl drug users. Punk wouldn't team with them.



Dunmer said:


> We'll probably get to vote for third client on the WWE app.


All time low,


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> We'll probably get to vote for third client on the WWE app.


You can vote for...

Hornswoggle
R Truth
or.....
RVD!

WHO WILL IT BE


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

It's RVD


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> You can vote for...
> 
> Hornswoggle
> R Truth
> ...


92% hornswoggle


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD has trended twitter loads tonight its got to be him


I dont think you understand what trending means...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The reveal is up next so it's not RVD, it's too early in the show for it to be a big return like that. NXT guy.


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

It's terry Taylor!!!!!!


----------



## The Smark One (Jan 27, 2013)

Holy shit TNA let him have full control! But it's probably Cesaro because of that mini shoot he had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Christian or Shield is my guess. If it was RVD, they'd wait until the end of the show for that reveal.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

If it turns out to be "Mr. Wakeboard" Wes Brisco, the roof is going to come off the mofo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please god let it be RVD


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

..lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh god why...


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Fpalm


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully he's acknowledged as McGillacutty...


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

Why oh why can't we just call him joe


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I called it! Dont bother looking for it but I called it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ben Roethlisberger. Nice!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Probably Ryback


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SO FUCKING TERRIBLE :lmao


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

who is this guy ?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This may actually be decent.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Curt F'n Axel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Good for the former McGillicutty!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

At least they acknowledge the name change.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> At least they acknowledge the name change.


Is he Joe Henning?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Henning is the third guy WTF fpalm fuck this shit


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Smart move IMO. Dude is already getting heat due to Heyman alone.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

This COULD be interesting.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Umm... okay, that just happened.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/michaelmcgillicutty


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

:buried time :HHH


----------



## Sevv (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm glad he will atleast be getting time on raw.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn, dats so depressing man...  fpalm


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

Best thing that could've happened for joe, I like it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RVD is coming tomight to save Heyman, Curtis Axel is supposed to be a boob me thinks.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo he's gonna bury him day one


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Yawn...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why do people want a heel RVD? I'm one of RVD's biggest fans but he's awful as a heel.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I've seen that Curt Axel fella somewhere before.


----------



## crackermatt (May 20, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> RVD is coming tomight to save Heyman, Curtis Axel is supposed to be a boob me thinks.


Oh god leave the RVD thing already, Curtis Axel's a way better move than using a washed up has been like rvd.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was another Heyman guy before this night is over.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

animus said:


> Smart move IMO. Dude is already getting heat due to Heyman alone.


And there are much, much MUCH better talents that can benefit from being associated with Heyman. This guy is a joke.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

animus said:


> Smart move IMO. Dude is already getting heat due to Heyman alone.


well shit... got bitch smacked within a minute of me posting that SMH


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ben Roethlisberger


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heyman will make him into GOLD! Fact.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Heyman will make him into GOLD! Fact.


I'd be impressed with copper.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

He's 33. Disappointed.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Shifte said:


> He's 33. Disappointed.


Still younger than a lot of other guys..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

What I like is they are actually giving him what he WASN'T given before - his lineage.

Heyman will help him greatly.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems those Rocky sparring sessions have paid off.

Fucking hell what a a disappointment, dude looks like every other generic video game CAW.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys....that Heyman t shirt has stil to make an appearance,


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO GENESIS!umm what baffles me doh is out of ALLL the guys to pull up from nxt why did they pick him of all people im not hateing but i mean just judgin by what you see on nxt theres jus sooo many better options..bray wyatt,corey graves etc this guy to me doesn't stand out at all but if anyone can turn a lump of coal to gold it would be heyman


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a good move. But seriously, all HHH had to do is come in and take him seriously and not bitch slap him. What's his deal? Good thing he is with Paul or he'd never recover. Maybe this gives Punk more time off as well that Heyman is working the upper card.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

It's still RVD.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind McGillacutty getting the spot - it's the dumb name and how we're supposed to forget/not realize that it's McGillacutty. Why not just call him "The Axe" Joe Hennig? And explain how he wanted to be his own man and was running from his pedigree and Heyman has him embracing it.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Everyone goes on about making new stars on this forum, this is a massive chance for that to happen. Curtis Axel can and will work with the genius Heyman guiding him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Good choice, move on with the new guys and forget about the old.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't mind McGillacutty getting the spot - it's the dumb name and how we're supposed to forget/not realize that it's McGillacutty. Why not just call him "The Axe" Joe Hennig? And explain how he wanted to be his own man and was running from his pedigree and Heyman has him embracing it.


They even admitted they changed his name. I'm not 100% behind this, but they're not acting like he was never McGillicutty or that we were supposed to forget about his name originally.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

In fact I even said I'd dig McGillacutty or Kidd if Cesaro wasn't the pick back in post #25 of this very thread- 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18295946-post25.html



> Antonio Cesaro is the best fit. Other possibilities I'd dig would be a Tyson Kidd or Michael McGillacutty.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LOL What a joke. I get the feeling this is going the same direction as Orton, making a name for himself because of who he's surrounded by and going on to bore audiences all across the country


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Triple H needs to squash Curtis Axel like a bug!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> LOL What a joke. I get the feeling this is going the same direction as Orton, making a name for himself because of who he's surrounded by and going on to bore audiences all across the country


That's a terrible response to a guy who has only just been introduced, I can see you saying that about Brock years ago.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Vintage IWC complaining. "This product is stale they need to introduce new characters" WWE brings Joe Henning up and introduces him in a big way and right away everyone goes "What the hell is this shit i wanted that guy from ten years ago not some no name jobber". There is no pleasing you people.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> And there are much, much MUCH better talents that can benefit from being associated with Heyman. This guy is a joke.


No he's not. He's a solid worker. Other guys have been putting him over recently. The guy deserves it. Like Swagger all he needs is a mouthpiece and Heyman is perfect for it.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

SJP said:


> That's a terrible response to a guy who has only just been introduced, I can see you saying that about Brock years ago.


Good point. I'm personally not 100% behind this yet, but we have to let this play out. This could lead to great things. We don't know yet.


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised to see a couple more "heymen guys" tonight....build up the heel stable and then bring punk back as a face


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Big LOL at people comparing "Axel" to fucking Lesnar, as if they're in the same league.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Who knows the guy might surprise us


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

If they were gonna debut a guy I was hoping for Wyatt

But oh well


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm willing to give McGuillicutty another chance...

...But he was beyond horrible last time he was brought up. I honestly think he was the worst guy on the roster at that point. I keep half-expecting for this to be a joke and for the real third man to come out later. Guess we'll see.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

I'm all for new guys, but you do not debut a guy like that because it will only be a letdown for the audience.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> Big LOL at people comparing "Axel" to fucking Lesnar, as if they're in the same league.


You never know, never judge on first appearances.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

SJP said:


> That's a terrible response to a guy who has only just been introduced, I can see you saying that about Brock years ago.


My comment wasn't meant to be taken entirely seriously, but from what i've seen so far i have not been impressed, was dull as dishwater on NXT. He might turn out to be entertaining, might not, but either way he'll be very important very soon.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

mpredrox said:


> Who knows the guy might surprise us


I think you need to update your sig


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

NewAgeHardcore said:


> I'm all for new guys, but you do not debut a guy like that because it will only be a letdown for the audience.


That's part of the point. It helps Heyman to build to heel heat.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Apollo0813 said:


> That's part of the point. It helps Heyman to build to heel heat.


That wasn't heat, that was "who the fuck is this dude?"


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

He's also a HHH guy.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Initially disappointed but i think thats more to do with high expectations... Ill hold off and watch his match with the game.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> If they were gonna debut a guy I was hoping for Wyatt
> 
> But oh well


Wyatt doesn't need a manager.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats the biggest letdown ever. And what the fuck is wrong with the Joe Hennig name? For god sakes.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It's funny how Paul was imitating the ''this moment'' promo Curtis did on NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Heyman should have talked him up as Brock Lesnar's training/sparring partner - which he is.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Heyman is gonna dump this guy tonight and by the way, he already looked embarrassed for him after HHH floored him with that bitch slap.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

NewAgeHardcore said:


> I'm all for new guys, but you do not debut a guy like that because it will only be a letdown for the audience.


Debut someone like how?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Sheamus would have made a great Paul Heyman guy when he was a heel.

I also think Sin Cara would have been awesome!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Heyman is gonna dump this guy tonight and by the way, he already looked embarrassed for him after HHH floored him with that bitch slap.


That is a stupid comment, and that will never happen. This is suppose to be the next big thing, you are looking at it in the complete wrong way.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> No he's not. He's a solid worker. Other guys have been putting him over recently. The guy deserves it. Like Swagger all he needs is a mouthpiece and Heyman is perfect for it.


okay, hes a solid worker. thats it, hes just a good mechani8c. he has no charisma, presence, and his promo ability is embarrassing.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

SJP said:


> That is a stupid comment, and that will never happen. This is suppose to be the next big thing, you are looking at it in the complete wrong way.


No. It'a a troll. Trust me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> I'm willing to give McGuillicutty another chance...
> 
> ...But he was beyond horrible last time he was brought up. I honestly think he was the worst guy on the roster at that point. I keep half-expecting for this to be a joke and for the real third man to come out later. Guess we'll see.


I'll remind you that he _was_ in a tag team with Otunga, and was thus at most second-worst on the roster.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

jerichosjacket said:


> Vintage IWC complaining. "This product is stale they need to introduce new characters" WWE brings Joe Henning up and introduces him in a big way and right away everyone goes "What the hell is this shit i wanted that guy from ten years ago not some no name jobber". There is no pleasing you people.


umm he isn't exactly a new character more like an old one that flopped a while back of course that aside everyone deserves a second chance but i think most can agree out of all the people wwe has at their disposal choosing this guy is very questionable..another thing not sure why most these guys are saying its rvd (and some still are when clearly its axle idiots) how dumb are some of you?rvd is nothing special and giving him this role would be worthless that my friends would be a true wasted position as rvd adds literally nothing to the table


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Already we see HHH's era as heir of the WWE taking shape. 

The new guys are coming up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> They even admitted they changed his name. I'm not 100% behind this, but they're not acting like he was never McGillicutty or that we were supposed to forget about his name originally.


I don't know about this yet. They never mentioned "McGillacutty" and now they're billing it as Curtis Axel "debuting" tonight.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

The people who said RVD...fucking serious? jesus.. get with the product.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love it. We need new fresh faces, who are going to get pushed. Hennig needed a mouthpiece and he has the best one in the business now. He is obviously gonna go over Trips tonight, and who knows how high he can climb. Cant wait. WWE:clap:clap


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

IWC - we want new talent and new stars being created.

This actually happens and within 10 minutes its a bad decision!? Give the new character and angle a chance? No, that probably makes to much sense. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll wait to see how it fleshes out. He definitely didn't impress me with his short promo though, making me think they are pushing him with Heyman as the mouthpiece because he is dependent on s manager [Which isn't good long-term].


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Right now this might work for him but if he's not very good in the ring like his dad was then he's only going to be something as long as Heyman is with him.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Im not watching it, but people are already complaining? has he even competed yet, give him a chance only
good and big things can come of it if his now a "Paul Heyman" guy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GoToSl33p said:


> Im not watching it, but people are already complaining? has he even competed yet, give him a chance only
> good and big things can come of it if his now a "Paul Heyman" guy.


Only if he can go in the ring because the guy can't talk to save his life sadly Mr. Perfect did not pass along his charisma to Joe.


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

If hgh puts him over clean, I'll chew up and swallow my Leinie bottle....


Wow, talk about a typo working out!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Only if he can go in the ring because the guy can't talk to save his life sadly Mr. Perfect did not pass along his charisma to Joe.


That can all change with time..


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

SJP said:


> That can all change with time..


You can't just gain charisma.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt Axel sounds better than Curtis Axel - just sayin'

But I guess Hawkins has dibs on "Curt".


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

Striker said:


> You can't just gain charisma.


no, but you can improve with practice look at ryback he's cutting decent promo's now


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

JBL the new voice of the voiceless


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Striker said:


> You can't just gain charisma.


No...but look at Cena lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SJP said:


> No...but look at Cena lol.


Okay...your point?


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> Okay...your point?


Stupid? My point is Cena has no charisma whatsoever.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

SJP said:


> Stupid? My point is Cena has no charisma whatsoever.


:lmao

I know he's damn near intolerable nowadays but how can you deny his charisma?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SJP said:


> Stupid? My point is Cena has no charisma whatsoever.


Well aren't you a smart one!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

RiZE said:


> :lmao
> 
> I know he's damn near intolerable nowadays but how can you deny his charisma?


Because it does not matter if Cena is repeatedly saying the word "bitch" week in week out. He has been forced down the audience's throat for the last years and years. So he can do whatever he wants.

In conclusion, he has zero skills on the mic and absolutely zero charisma.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

SJP said:


> No...but look at Cena lol.


Cena has a ton of charisma, he's corny and stale.. but has charisma.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE doesn't do any cool anymore that's why a nobody who looks like Jack Boring was chosen as a Heyman guy. Heyman deserves much better much much much better.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

NewAgeHardcore said:


> Cena has a ton of charisma, he's corny and stale.. but has charisma.


He gets a crowd reaction. He has zero charisma. He only gets a reaction because of 10 years of crap.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

SJP said:


> He gets a crowd reaction. He has zero charisma. He only gets a reaction because of 10 years of crap.


You need to get over it.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> You need to get over it.


You do realise I hate Cena right?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I watched all the episodes of NXT with this now named Curtis Axel dude he sucked, I gave him a chance tonight oh boy looks like he regressed on the ring, guy gonna fail hes so below average on all aspects.


----------

